# Searzall



## EdipisReks (Oct 22, 2014)

Has anybody else received one? I haven't used it a ton (just got it Sunday), but it's pretty cool. Definitely a learning curve, but the second sous vide pork chop I used it on browned perfectly (the first was pretty black on one side, as I underestimated how much power this thing has with the TS8000: fortunately I was cooking for two, and I made three chops). I really liked how easy it was to sear the edges, which is difficult in a pan. Going to use it tonight to finish some hamburgers and toast some bread. I'll use it for more interesting things this weekend. I'm pretty pleased. Here is a pic of mine, attached to a Bernzomatic TS8000 and a propane tank.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 22, 2014)

My Searzall is on straight now, too: that pic was taken right after "seasoning" it (you have to burn off some coating materials for 2 minutes, before use), and I have since readjusted. The thing cools down a lot quicker than any of my wafflers, which is nice, as it does tend to stick out into areas where people may put their arms.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 23, 2014)

Am I the only person who bought a Searzall? It really works great.


----------



## wellminded1 (Oct 23, 2014)

I ordered one from the kickstarter over a year ago. and have no signs of it yet, I am patiently waiting.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 23, 2014)

You should be getting it soon, I'd imagine. Mine was distributed by Amazon, no idea how Amazon works in Canada.


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone know how to order one now? I guess they're fulfilling the KS orders first, but it's not clear how to get one. I've seen people mention them being available on Amazon, but I don't think they're on yet. Anyone know a timeframe?


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 23, 2014)

How is this different from just using a torch?


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 23, 2014)

The video on the kickstarter page is a good overview: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1708738346/the-searzall


----------



## DDPslice (Oct 23, 2014)

I will be ordering one soon but I hope it comes within a reasonable time. I must succumb to be Picasso with my delicate torching in the meantime.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks ER, that was helpful...and it was kinda what I was hoping to hear: gets rid of fuel taste, and makes the technique a little bit easier.


----------

